# Anyone buying the new Piko Amtrak loco?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Piko started shipping an Amtrak version of their Taurus loco last week.
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3415

Is anyone getting one of these locos?
The price is certainly attractive and so is the loco in my opinion.

Knut


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

As we speak... Got 1 coming from Only Trains in MN....... via UPS.... 

I also have the PIKO Taurus units in Porsche & RTS Colors too...... Those units both pull good & Look very Modern.... I'm running them in DC....... 

I also got the AMTRAK USA Boxcar from Gold Coast in CA... at the early, Good price.... I have 4PIKO DB Silberlinge coaches (2 of each)on order too...... 

Dennis M from GBay, WI


----------

